# Scarcity of 335d Models



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I am a bit surprised at the paucity of 335d vehicles that are available on the east coast of the USA. Many dealers have none, only a few have more than 1 or 2. One nearby dealer does have one that I am considering, a DSB/Saddle and another dealer in MD says they have located a suitable car, BS/Saddle, in MA. Need to start negotiating tomorrow. Having a trade is a pain. Anyone interested in a pristine 2008 VW R32?


----------



## 5SeriesNatsFan (Mar 8, 2010)

rmorin49 said:


> I am a bit surprised at the paucity of 335d vehicles that are available on the east coast of the USA. Many dealers have none, only a few have more than 1 or 2. One nearby dealer does have one that I am considering, a DSB/Saddle and another dealer in MD says they have located a suitable car, BS/Saddle, in MA. Need to start negotiating tomorrow. Having a trade is a pain. Anyone interested in a pristine 2008 VW R32?


My CA tells me that they are popular and are snapped up as soon as they reach the dealership.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

aborwick said:


> My CA tells me that they are popular and are snapped up as soon as they reach the dealership.


VOB has at least 6 but I really don't want to buy from them. I'm working with Russel in Ellicott City. My CA says she will find what I am looking for, I hope she's right.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

The dealer I get service at tends to have a lot of new ones on the lot. I have not been there in months though so no telling if they still do plus they are way down here in Texas.

You tried Carmax or some similar outfit for the VW?


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

@OP

Have you try contacting Adrian Avila of BMW S Atlanta? I heard he have 1/2 a dozen or so in the inventory a few weeks ago.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Scarcity  You should have tried to get a test drive in 2009. You are lucky to atleast get a test drive. I waited for 3 months for dealers in boston to get their 335ds but someone would always book the car without it even reaching their lot. And this was in Nov 2009. I had to drive 150 miles each way just to get a test drive. 
Herb Chambers of Boston has 2/3 in their inventory and BMW of peabody has 4 you might want to check out with them as well. Now a days out of state purchases are easy to do.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

When I bought my car in October 2009 there were 2 or 3 335d cars in the country that were not said for. One happened to be here in town and is the one I bought. I recall another was in Maine and I considered it but it had almost all the options. I just could not justify paying a single penny for some things like cold weather packages.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

rmorin49 said:


> VOB has at least 6 but I really don't want to buy from them. I'm working with Russel in Ellicott City. My CA says she will find what I am looking for, I hope she's right.


We bought our D from Russel. Before we decided on doing an ED, they located a nearly suitable Tasmin Green/Saddle 335d for us in California, and yes they were willing to have it shipped to MD. Unfortunately, it lacked the Sport package, so we decided to order and go the ED route. Sound familiar?


----------



## SteveCA (Mar 23, 2011)

There is no such scarcity in nor Cal. we have one dealer that had 15 on the lot. I bought one of them today so now they have 14.


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

Pictures?


----------



## SteveCA (Mar 23, 2011)

as soon as it stops raining I'll shoot some and post. Just got it last night and it is sitting in the garage. BTW, the car came from your neck of the woods. They have a bunch over there.


----------



## aljlin (Feb 11, 2011)

Definitely a lot in the Northern California SF Bay Area dealers. Looking at the 8 different dealers in the bay area, currently on their websites it looks like there are 49 335d's in the bay area alone sitting on the lot, I can even provide the distribution across all the dealers if you want, but might be a bit overkill. Not many high-optioned 335d's but quite a few mixed from base to mid range optioned 335d's. The most I saw on one dealer was 13.


----------



## firstbimmer (May 25, 2006)

Also remember not to go by just what you see on their online inventory. At sonnen they had whole bunch in their back lot that weren't listed online. The white msport d I test drove was loaded and fantastic but I wanted space gray with msport and I wanted to.do euro delivery. I'll recommend lawrence at sonnen again. He has been great to work with on my order.


----------



## aljlin (Feb 11, 2011)

definitely, I'm sure some aren't listed, and more will be arriving in the next couple ships, but at least there are 49 that are listed on the lots. I know that the website isn't up to date by the minute, so some cars may have been sold, but others might be in the back. At least it'll have a good idea what is there, and one dealer might be able to get a better idea if another local dealer has one in stock that matches a desired configuration that is not listed on the website.


----------



## Stussy109 (May 23, 2010)

Craigslist is your friend for selling your vehicle. If you price it right, it'll be gone in a matter of days.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

Stussy109 said:


> Craigslist is your friend for selling your vehicle. If you price it right, it'll be gone in a matter of days.


They allowed about $2K more than I was offered by any dealer. With the tax savings and no hassle I am very happy.

Sent from my iPhone using BimmerApp


----------

